# Play GUI problem



## Rob (Feb 28, 2020)

In Dorico, when I open the Play interface, the frame is too small, hiding a lot of what's on the right and below... can't select patches and many other things. Has anybody seen something like this before? Ideas? Thank you!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 28, 2020)

Sorry I don't use Dorico but I don't have this problem in Logic or VE Pro.


----------



## Rob (Feb 28, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Sorry I don't use Dorico but I don't have this problem in Logic or VE Pro.


thank you Jay, neither do I in cubase or finale... it's really weird


----------

